

Ask HN: Do you remember a front end testing tool? - bjonathan

Hi,<p>I saw on HN a few weeks ago a comment talking about a software or script to do front end testing.<p>You define a path on your website (click on that button, enter, a login, password,..., visit page X,...) and the soft automatize the testing of the website.<p>Does somebody know the name of that soft/script ?<p>Thank you!
======
ZeroMinx
I don't recall it being discussed on HN recently, but this description sounds
like Selenium, <http://seleniumhq.org/>

~~~
bjonathan
Yes that's it ! Thank you very much :)

Thank you also djhworld!

------
djhworld
I'm not sure what post you're referring to, but Selenium might be what you are
looking for? <http://seleniumhq.org/>

